# Bride rear seats



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

Can someone help me find some pictures of a car with the rear seats redone in Bride material. It can be any car as long as the back seats are redone.
Thanks

BTW: I've seen the red vividracing wrx.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Bride material? Its just a regular black cloth, just like any other racing seat, and why even care about back seats? Especially enough to pay money to have them re-done. In fact i really dont think you should worry about it at all till you have bride front seats.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i think what he means is to have them redone by putting the bride logo going down the middle of the seat like some of theirs do.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah you can buy just that strip of material from some importers for doing seats, glove boxes etc so you can match up your interior.
And boostedse: i think he means the horizontal grey striped bride logo that goes on the centre panel of seats. Like the one of the left here:


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

regardless of what he means, 2/3s of my post still stands correct.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i agree with you, i don't really see the point of it. its kind of a waste of money, but whatever floats your boat.


----------

